# Flagra



## talfli64

Que es una "flagra". Flagra no litoral Gaúcho.


----------



## Vanda

flagra = flagrante =  Diz-se do ato que a pessoa é surpreendida a praticar.
http://www.wordreference.com/ptes/flagrante


----------



## Macunaíma

O verbo _flagrar_ significa o mesmo que _pegar em flagrante_ (surpreender alguém no ato). Recentemente _flagrar_ se tornou gíria bastante freqüente entre jovens e significa basicamente _olhar_.

_Flagra aquela garota ali olhando pra mim._
_Flagra só isso_ (check this out)


----------



## talfli64

ahhhhh ese exactamente, era el significado que estaba buscando. Gracias.


----------



## coquis14

Macunaíma said:


> O verbo _flagrar_ significa o mesmo que _pegar em flagrantre_ (surpreender alguém no ato). Recentemente _flagrar_ se tornou gíria bastante freqüente entre jovens e significa basicamente _olhar_.
> 
> _Flagra aquela garota ali olhando pra mim._
> _Flagra só isso_ (check this out)


 Será  ¿ Pescado in fraganti? la traducción.
Saludos


----------



## Giorgio Lontano

coquis14 said:


> Será ¿ Pescado in fraganti? la traducción.
> Saludos


 
A mí me parece mejor: "sorprendido in fraganti" o "agarrado in fraganti".

Sds.


----------



## coquis14

¿Cómo traducirían esta? _Você ficou fora do que aconteceu com as celebridades? *Assine à Flagra da CONTIGO!*_
Gracias


----------



## Tomby

Em espanhol:
Caro Giorgio "_sorprendido in fraganti_" é um extrangerismo, que a meu ver, é aceitado na sociedade española. Uma forma "mais espanhola" seria dizer "sorprendido con las manos en la masa". Porém "_sorprendido (pescado) in fraganti_" é mais usada que "_sorprendido con las manos en la masa_".

Cumprimentos!
TT


----------



## Giorgio Lontano

Certo TT. Pessoalmente gosto mais de “las manos en la masa”. 

Sds.


----------



## Mangato

Otra forma coloquial 

_Lo sorprendieron con los calzones bajados, _

Y me cuido mucho de no escribir "cogieron", para no dar lugar a falsas interpretaciones....

Un abrazo


----------



## Giorgio Lontano

Sí, por acá hay una un poco más vulgar. 

"Lo agarraron cagand".

Jorge Longe.


----------



## ceballos

Aqui é curioso uma coisa: in flagrante seria a locução latina daí é  que os portugueses usem, mas em espanhol a expressão é "in fraganti" que significa a mesma coisa e parece que sofreu qualquer desviação no caminho e evoluiu duma maneira esquisita.
Alguém tem uma explicação?


----------



## Mangato

ceballos said:


> Aqui é curioso uma coisa: in flagrante seria a locução latina daí é que os portugueses usem, mas em espanhol a expressão é "in fraganti" que significa a mesma coisa e parece que sofreu qualquer desviação no caminho e evoluiu duma maneira esquisita.
> Alguém tem uma explicação?


 
http://culturitalia.uibk.ac.at/hispanoteca/Foro-preguntas/ARCHIVO-Foro/In%20fraganti%20-%20in%20flagranti.htm

Achei isso. Fala do uso correto da espressão, mas não esclarece porque trocou.

Há alguns lugares donde falam trocando o L pelo R, não sei se isso pode ser a origem

Cumprimentos


----------



## coquis14

coquis14 said:


> ¿Cómo traducirían esta? _Você ficou fora do que aconteceu com as celebridades? *Assine à Flagra da CONTIGO!*_
> Gracias


 ninguém?!


----------



## Vanda

A tradução eu não sei, mas posso explicar. É a chamada/propaganda duma revista sobre os flagrantes dados nas celebridades. Algo assim: se você ainda não ficou sabendo da última fofoca sobre os artistas, a revista tem o flagrante.


----------



## Macunaíma

Contigo é uma revista que cobre fofocas de celebridades. Flagra é abreviação coloquial do sustantivo flagrante (um flagrante é o ato de apanhar alguém de surpresa fazendo algo que gostaria de manter em segredo, etc). É muito comum a expressão 'dar um flagra' ou em vez de 'dar um flagrante'. Assim, Flagra da Contigo deve ser algum serviço de _newsletter_ em que os assinantes recebem os últimos 'flagrantes' da vida pessoal das celebridades e sub-celebridades dados pelos fotógrafos da revista.

PS: Vanda e eu postamos juntinhos...


----------



## Mangato

O sea, es una invitación a subscribirse a ese servicio de información fofoqueira...


----------



## Carfer

Flagrante existe em português mesmo fora da expressão 'em flagrante'. Dizemos em flagrante delito (como também dizemos, aliás, 'com a mão na massa'), mas também usamos flagrante noutras acepções: _'é flagrante'_, por exemplo, no sentido de que é evidente, é incontestável, é inegável. Pode acontecer, de facto, que a expressão 'em flagrante' seja a reprodução da expressão latina, como tantas outras do direito, mas não estou certo de que tenha sido necessariamente assim. Aquele que é apanhado no acto não pode negar. A origem pode, por isso, ser outra


----------



## coquis14

Vanda said:


> A tradução eu não sei, mas posso explicar. É a chamada/propaganda duma revista sobre os flagrantes dados nas celebridades. Algo assim: se você ainda não ficou sabendo da última fofoca sobre os artistas, a revista tem o flagrante.


 


Macunaíma said:


> Contigo é uma revista que cobre fofocas de celebridades. Flagra é abreviação coloquial do sustantivo flagrante (um flagrante é o ato de apanhar alguém de surpresa fazendo algo que gostaria de manter em segredo, etc). É muito comum a expressão 'dar um flagra' ou em vez de 'dar um flagrante'. Assim, Flagra da Contigo deve ser algum serviço de _newsletter_ em que os assinantes recebem os últimos 'flagrantes' da vida pessoal das celebridades e sub-celebridades dados pelos fotógrafos da revista.
> 
> PS: Vanda e eu postamos juntinhos...


 


Mangato said:


> O sea, es una invitación a subscribirse a ese servicio de información fofoqueira...


 


Carfer said:


> Flagrante existe em português mesmo fora da expressão 'em flagrante'. Dizemos em flagrante delito (como também dizemos, aliás, 'com a mão na massa'), mas também usamos flagrante noutras acepções: _'é flagrante'_, por exemplo, no sentido de que é evidente, é incontestável, é inegável. Pode acontecer, de facto, que a expressão 'em flagrante' seja a reprodução da expressão latina, como tantas outras do direito, mas não estou certo de que tenha sido necessariamente assim. Aquele que é apanhado no acto não pode negar. A origem pode, por isso, ser outra


 
 Sinceramente, meu *muito obrigado a todos!*


----------



## ceballos

Obrigada Mangato, sempre tinha tido essa dúvida!!


----------

